# Mineral wool.. remove?



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

So I got some dwarf hairgrass recently, and put it in with the mineral wool still there since the roots seemed rather grown into it. Should I have removed the wool? Its really annoying when a bit of it shows. 

Any way to keep the dwarf sag from overrrunning the hairgrass? Just transplant the sag out of the way when it begins to overshadow it?

Thanks


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You should remove that stuff, yes. I have kept it on for a while until the roots get established and then pulled up and removed. It was in a temp location anyway.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

You definately want to remove it. It will eventually cause the roots to rot. And with DHG...good luck! You're gonna need it. You'll find that you can't remove it all but as long as the roots can breathe, they will be fine.

And yes, the Sag will grow any where the runners go. Just snip em off when they are big enough.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

James0816 said:


> You definately want to remove it. It will eventually cause the roots to rot. And with DHG...good luck! You're gonna need it. You'll find that you can't remove it all but as long as the roots can breathe, they will be fine.
> 
> And yes, the Sag will grow any where the runners go. Just snip em off when they are big enough.


Yeah, I think I was starting to get a little root rot, as it stunk to high heaven when I pulled it up, but its replanted without it. Not sure if it will do as well in the small gravel I have, but I thought I would try. Both seem healthy, though I think the dwarf sag is going to grow like crazy.

Thanks


----------

